# OverExposed image when using fast shutter-speed



## Fallingslowly (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm needing your help.
When I try to take a photo in daylight with a slow shutter speed, say 0.5 " with a small aprture, I keep getting over exposed photos, which is a big probalm, what setting do I have to put my camera to, to stop it over exposing.
I have a Pentax istDL DSLR


----------



## Mecal (Jun 23, 2011)

0.5 shutter speed is half a second, which is slow. 
What settings are you using?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 23, 2011)

Get the book "Understanding Exposure" and google for the "exposure triangle".


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 23, 2011)

Look in the manual and read about shutter speeds. .5 seconds in bright light is surely going to give you an over exposed picture.. Not to mention its likely going to be very blurry from camera shake.


----------



## Fallingslowly (Jun 23, 2011)

Mecal said:


> 0.5 shutter speed is half a second, which is slow.
> What settings are you using?


 Oh sorry my mistake, I ment slow shutter-speed.


----------



## NikonME (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are trying to slow your shutter speed in the sunlight you are going to overexpose the photo. Try picking up some ND filters.


----------



## Mecal (Jun 23, 2011)

What is it you're taking a picture of that you would use a speed that slow in daylight?  but I agree with NikonME, if you do need a slow shutter speed (for waterfalls and such) you'll have to get some ND filters


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2011)

Fallingslowly said:


> Mecal said:
> 
> 
> > 0.5 shutter speed is half a second, which is slow.
> ...



Either way..... ½ a second is going to really overexpose an image in bright sun, even if you stop the lens down to f/22, 32 or whatever the minimum aperture is.  And at ½ sec., you'll end up with some very blurry photos.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 23, 2011)

You can't just pick the settings you want, you still have to meter the light.  So when you dial in the shutter speed that you want, what is the camera's light meter telling you?  It's probably off the scale...so you would need to adjust other settings until the 'needle' come back onto the scale (maybe back to --0--).  

If you can't adjust your aperture & ISO to get that, then you've chosen a shutter speed that is too long for the light that you are in.  Come back when it's no so bright, or use filters over you lens to reduce the light coming in.  (neutral density filters are what is normally used here).


----------



## Fallingslowly (Jun 23, 2011)

I was trying to capture the movement of barley in a field on a windy day, but a ND filters is probably the best bet for me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 23, 2011)

You're getting over exposure because of a slow shutter speed during day light.  What's the reason for using a slow shutter speed during day light?  I'm just curious.


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2011)

You have to learn how the camera works to make an exposure.

An exposure is controlled by 3 settings and is known as the exposure triad, or triangle.

Mike mentioned the in-camere light meter. That is what indicates under and over exposure and your camera will have 3 or 4 different metering modes you need to choose from.

Add to your Favorites list and start reading the digital photography tutorials at www.cambridgeincolor.com. They are some of the best on the internet.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> ...........  What's the reason for using a slow  shutter speed during day light?  I'm just curious.



Uh...........



Fallingslowly said:


> I was trying to capture the movement of barley in a field on a windy day,..........




Which begs the question:  Why do you think using a _fast_ shutter speed will show movement?


----------



## tibrunner (Jun 23, 2011)

Fallingslowly said:


> I was trying to capture the movement of  barley in a field on a windy day, but a ND filters is probably the best  bet for me.



don't use 5"

try something around 1/100-> 1/5 something in that range and you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 23, 2011)

In sunlight, f22 at iso 100 1/2 a second will severely overexpose... 1/30-1/60th is the slowest in sunlight without a ND filter or a lens capable of very small apertures (like f64),  however a filter is better because apertures that small won't take crisp photos.


----------



## bluebendphoto (Jun 24, 2011)

To see movement like that you don't really need to shoot THAT slow. 1/4 sec should do the trick. You most certainly should be using a tripod and another trick with the neutral density filters is to stack them. A lot of times I will stack my 4 stop nd filter with my polarizer so I can shoot at 1.4 or 1.2 in bright sun. The same would work for you trying to shoot at a really slow shutter sped in bright light.


----------



## Fallingslowly (Jun 24, 2011)

No I wasn't using a fast shutter-speed, I was using slow shutter-speed like I said.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 24, 2011)

Fallingslowly,

Look up the "sunny f/16 rule" (not a _rule_, more of a guideline really.)

At ISO 100 on a bright sunny day, starting point for exposure would be 1/100 (or 1/125) second at f/16,

then 1/50 sec (1/60) at f/22,

1/25 sec (1/30) at f/32

1/12 sec at f/45

1/6 sec at f/64

1/3 sec at f/90


..... so to use 1/2 sec on a sunny day at iso 100 will require a neutral density filter in the ND4 to ND6 range.


----------



## daddyo1155 (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with all the above about the ND filters and you might even want to try a polarizing filter as well, plus try going back to the same location during the golden hours before sunset when the sun isn't so over powering. And get your ISO down to the lowest your camera allows... happy shooting


----------

